# White Clay Creek Dirt road ride. Sun Sept 9th



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

*White Clay Creek Dirt road ride. Now thru dec.*

This is just a fun ride thru the old white clay creek road network in Delaware. 

Starting point is Paper Mill Park. Just look for my Orange Honda Ellement

We will roll out on safe roads, big shoulders, and lots of dirt roads and some single track. 

Route has about three really steep climbs. Two road and one hike a bike. 

Route is about 22 miles.

A great chance to get the cross bike out and dust her off. After riding this a decent hard tail mtn bike with tires pumped up, or a 29er, Hybrids will work also, but knobbie tires are a huge help in the corners. 

There will be one hill you will have to walk, unless you are that good, in which case i will buy you a dozen donuts if you can do it. (update) This hill is stinking ridicilous hard. Any Mtn biker with a true mtn bike better have a great set of legs to get up this puppy. 


Any quesitons, just send them in.

Check white clay creek bicycle club website to see the callender of new rides. Its under the heading DIrt Roads plus More.
White Clay Bicycle Club Ride Calendar

Hope to see people out there. 

Happy Bill


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Sounds like a good time. Recommended tire size?


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

This course has alot of everything. I'm going with 35mm knobbies. 

This will hurt me on the wall, but will be good for the dirt roads and the single track .

Bill


----------



## AllezCat (Jun 2, 2006)

Bill,
Are we still rolling if we get the predicted buckets of rain tonight? 
Todd


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Great first ride. Awesome course. Described as 80 percent kittens and puppies, 20 percent hellfire and brimstone. 

Check out the White clay creek bicycle club callender for more info. Right now we have rides sceadualed thru oct, and i would like to go to xmas. 

Thanks to Todd and Becky for showing up for the first ride. 

Bill


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks to Bill for an awesome ride today. It was a complete hodge-podge of pavement, dirt, gravel, and pure singletrack. I would call it more of a skinny-tired mountain bike ride, complete with single-digit rolling average speed. Bill wasn't kidding when he said 35mm knobbies- I ordered mine as soon as I got home!

Here's the link to the ride calendar.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm always up for a good CX ride. Do you have a GPS of your route?


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Sorry, no GPS of route yet. Actually im not sure how to even do that. LOL LOL LOL

BIll


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

crossracer said:


> There will be one hill you will have to walk, unless you are that good, in which case i will buy you a dozen donuts if you can do it. (update) This hill is stinking ridicilous hard. Any Mtn biker with a true mtn bike better have a great set of legs to get up this puppy.


Question....where is this "hike a bike hill"??
I ride these trails all the time and didn't know there was anything in the park not ridable. I be courious to find it to give it a whirl.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

KMan said:


> Question....where is this "hike a bike hill"??
> I ride these trails all the time and didn't know there was anything in the park not ridable. I be courious to find it to give it a whirl.
> 
> Thanks,
> Michael


You just want the box of donuts.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

K-man, its actually buired out in the Pa side of the park. Its a multi use trail, but it is a very steep climb. Its not unusual that you have not enountered it, you would only really know about it if you ride the dirt road network. 

You should come out on a ride with us and check it out. 

Bill


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

I was happy to make it about a quarter of the way up Donut Hill before I lost traction and legs. Bill isn't exaggerating. And yes, you should join us on the 23rd


----------



## AllezCat (Jun 2, 2006)

I used the GPS to create a track today. We skipped the Box of Donuts hill since it rained yesterday. 
Here is the link via ride with gps: http://ridewithgps.com/trips/938818
We are still working on the final route as there are lots of options here!

Pictures will be posted the next time we ride.
Todd


----------



## gnxuser (Sep 18, 2012)

would people be offended if I brought my surly 1x1? I don't have a cross bike but this sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

I don't think anyone would be offended. What gearing are you running?


----------



## gnxuser (Sep 18, 2012)

I run 32x16 on the surly, it's geared for the middle run and fairhill; not a speed burner. 

~s


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

I haven't crunched the numbers, but I'm pretty sure that my cross bike has lower gearing than my singlespeed. I have been very grateful for those lower gears, especially on some of the road climbs with knobby tires. (Now you've got me wondering if I could do this ride on my singlespeed!)

Only one way to find out, right? 

On a related note, are you going to the Fair Hill Jamboree? Should be a great time!


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

If you come out with a single speed we will have a great time. If we have to go slower on the hills no biggie. We are only averaging about ten mph anyways .

Bill


----------



## gnxuser (Sep 18, 2012)

the Jamboree is this saturday? what time and what lot? I will come out with my green Surly 1x1


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Yup. See Events for all the details. 

My presence at Sunday's ride is directly dependent on how trashed my legs are Saturday night


----------

